# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Legit Portuguese Sustanon 250

## Doors

Hello, well what do u think, my source didn't ship the box. Real or not? Thanks.

----------


## bigtwin

Not what mine looked like.

----------


## Doors

Well, I recieved these today from Portugal. Any help would be cool. thanks again. Can anyone Pm the website of Organon so I can check out the batch#'s thanks.

----------


## Doors

Anybody use these, or these fake?

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Yes they are Portugal Sust.

----------


## MichaelCC

"Doors" - ask "Maryland-Mcl-Machine" for help. He is from Portugal, so I think his opinion will be the best.

----------


## diaryman

> Hello, well what do u think, my source didn't ship the box. Real or not? Thanks.



yes i think real cuz i bought sustanon from pharmacy look the pics

----------


## ajfina

> yes i think real cuz i bought sustanon from pharmacy look the pics


If u bought them straight from the pharmacy why u have doubt about it?
real period

----------


## Doors

Go for it shoot it up, U well know if they are real in 2-3 weeks. Good luck.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> Hello, well what do u think, my source didn't ship the box. Real or not? Thanks.



well bro for this ones i need better pics to chek if tehy are real because they are very far and very blury.post better pics for lot# expire date and front side.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> yes i think real cuz i bought sustanon from pharmacy look the pics


bro from were did you got those sustanon ?sure its was not from portugal.

----------


## diaryman

> bro from were did you got those sustanon?sure its was not from portugal.



i got it from pharmacy and look this pic and u know where it is from..

----------


## rioters

something that u saying isnt adding up
first ur source shipped them, without the box
then u picked it up at the pharmacy
then u have the box suddenly
lying about where u got it from dosnt help

another thing is some of them have 2 red rings and the others only 1 (dont know if this means nething just somehting tha ti noticed)
also ur photos arent all of the same vials
or original pics dont have that red thing ( the doctors oath symbol thingie, i cant remember its name now) behind the bblack writing on the amps like the later pictures do
so theres something ****ed up going on here

----------


## Bratty4him

Anyone notice that Doors' pics of the amps...The amps say "Sustenon" And then the pics that diaryman posted the amps say "Sustanon " Would this mean that one of them are definately fakes, or do they make them with different spellings????

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

well bottom line is that he said that he got it from portugal and this is how portuguese sustanon shoud lokk like...

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

if you are saing that those are from portugal then take a good look at this and
rioters is right did you pick them on pharmacy did you got them from portugal did you got them with box without box.this is a litle confused

----------


## diaryman

> if you are saing that those are from portugal then take a good look at this and
> rioters is right did you pick them on pharmacy did you got them from portugal did you got them with box without box.this is a litle confused



 :Big Grin:  i swear i bought it from pharmacy mybee the pharmacy sell some fake :P ooohhh come onn this is reall believe mee

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> i swear i bought it from pharmacy mybee the pharmacy sell some fake :P ooohhh come onn this is reall believe mee


were are you from?bro about the portuguese thing i was talking with doors

----------


## diaryman

> were are you from?bro about the portuguese thing i was talking with doors



 :What?:  soory it's my mistake

----------


## tennesseethick

i just got brown sos amps from turkey i guess. does any one know if they are legit?

----------


## Doors

Ok guys, I ordered these from a friend in Europe, at that time he must have placed an order with a friend in Portugal. I recieved these in the mail from Portugal!!! My friend also told me he wouldn't send the box which is no problem. They really do look like the pics maryland posted. on the batch number the print 170 the 7 looks funny. I took my first inject last monday. Fake or legit I should be able to tell u in another 2-3 weeks hopfully. I'll keep everyone informed. Thanks again guys.

----------


## Doors

By the way there is only one red ring one yellow right and one white ring on the amps.. the flash from the camero put 2 red rings over a couple.

----------


## Doors

> something that u saying isnt adding up
> first ur source shipped them, without the box
> then u picked it up at the pharmacy
> then u have the box suddenly
> lying about where u got it from dosnt help
> 
> another thing is some of them have 2 red rings and the others only 1 (dont know if this means nething just somehting tha ti noticed)
> also ur photos arent all of the same vials
> or original pics dont have that red thing ( the doctors oath symbol thingie, i cant remember its name now) behind the bblack writing on the amps like the later pictures do
> so theres something ****ed up going on here


Come on Rioter before u slam me read the posts monkey DAIRYMAN and Doors are two different people.

----------


## Doors

More pics for people to look at.

----------


## Seajackal

You're good to go IMO, but definitly Maryland M machine can say the last
words since he's from Portugal.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

yeah bro like SJ said seams like you are good to go.if they are fake i relly cant see any diference on the pics you post i just wonder why he didnt sent you the box´s.also there are some goos copies runnin around here without boxs but...your seams ok.just let us know the results

----------


## Doors

hey guys well,.. just started my 6th week, pretty much gained only 10 pounds, most likely its the dbal and deca . Is it safe to assume the sustenon 250 is bunk? or should I stay with it? at the gym I'm lefting heavier weights and doing more reps, then again I don't feel like an animal.

----------


## Doors

Ok guys I have to start off by thanking everyone, it did turn out the sust was 100% legit, I just wish I would have extended it for 2 weeks. 
Thanks again guys

----------


## Seajackal

Thanks for letting us know Doors!

----------


## sevenmann

Diaryman, that's "French" on your box and not "Portugese" JFYO
and I would still like to see the legit version of these amps 100%
thanks to anyone who can provide a photo of them

----------


## ultimate muscle

dont understand hy it should be real just cus it was bought in a chemist overseas, those places sell fake after fake thats no secret..

----------


## ajfina

those looks real, if they were bought at the pharmacy and i know people says that even the pharmacy sells fake !!!BUT not all the countries have that problems some countries yes they do (turkey and others) for example my country doesn't sell fake in pharmacy

----------


## judge_dread

In Greece they don't sell fakes in pharmas..

----------


## sevenmann

Yes, they do, In Greece just last year I got a supply of fake Norma's 
I am not making this up, and yes, it was a legit Pharmacy . . 
I purchased 20 Norma amps in boxes from a pharmacy that were fake

----------

